# Most compassionate thinker and most ruthless feeler?



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't know if there has already been a thread on this but i thought it'd be fun to think of who would be the most compassionate thinker of all T types. And when I say 'compassionate' I mean most likely to take in consideration the feelings of others.

First of all I would say the **TJ function because they make very good managers, being very descisive and managers have to take into account the feelings of their workers. I would narrow it down to *STJ's because they are more personable then I would say, due to ESTJ's having a slightly hostile attitude at times the ISTJ would be most considerate of others. Especially their friends. They are also quite naive about the darkness out there.

Special mention also goes to the ESTP who, although they are forward, blunt and assertive alot of the time they only like to have a good time and be socialable and do not set out to hurt people in any way. Not unless they are given reason to.

Most inconsiderate of even 'ruthless' feeling type would have to be an **FP type. Because although they are feeling types, they are more concentrated on their own happiness and enjoyment alot of the time. 
After that I am torn between the ESFP and the ENFP. I feel introverted types are somewhat more compassionate because they have more time to process other people and feelings rather than being set to 'GO' at all times like more extraverted types. I feel the ESFP is more focused on having fun while the ENFP is more focused on hyping/motivating causes. I would think the ESFP would be the least compassionate. Although I wouldn't call them 'ruthless'. Perhaps they are ruthless in their pursuit of fun however and become rude if they cannot have it.

Thoughts?


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't really imagine a "compassionate" thinker, but I agree that it'd probably be a TJ type. A TP would more likely be into their own selves and goals whereas a TJ would be more concerned about how others will affect them and their goals (so I guess it'd be more like the TJ caring about others for the sake of them not screwing them over).

For a ruthless F, I'd definitely say INFP. I agree with you that FP's are more selfish and concerned about their own happiness, but ExFP's would probably want the people around them to be happy so that they can bounce of their vibes instead of wanting to be surrounded by negativity. An IxFP, though, can be very cruel and not care about those around them since they're introverted and concerned only about their own desires.


----------



## ESFP (Mar 15, 2012)

accidentally posted


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

WarriorDreamer said:


> I don't know if there has already been a thread on this but i thought it'd be fun to think of who would be the most compassionate thinker of all T types. And when I say 'compassionate' I mean most likely to take in consideration the feelings of others.
> First of all I would say the **TJ function because they make very good managers, being very descisive and managers have to take into account the feelings of their workers. I would narrow it down to *STJ's because they are more personable then I would say, due to ESTJ's having a slightly hostile attitude at times the ISTJ would be most considerate of others. Especially their friends. They are also quite naive about the darkness out there.
> Special mention also goes to the ESTP who, although they are forward, blunt and assertive alot of the time they only like to have a good time and be socialable and do not set out to hurt people in any way. Not unless they are given reason to.
> Most inconsiderate of even 'ruthless' feeling type would have to be an **FP type. Because although they are feeling types, they are more concentrated on their own happiness and enjoyment alot of the time.
> ...


most considerate thinker: ENTP (Ne +Fe)
most ruthless feeler: ENFP, hands down


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

leadintea said:


> I can't really imagine a "compassionate" thinker, but I agree that it'd probably be a TJ type. A TP would more likely be into their own selves and goals whereas a TJ would be more concerned about how others will affect them and their goals (so I guess it'd be more like the TJ caring about others for the sake of them not screwing them over).
> 
> For a ruthless F, I'd definitely say INFP. I agree with you that FP's are more selfish and concerned about their own happiness, but ExFP's would probably want the people around them to be happy so that they can bounce of their vibes instead of wanting to be surrounded by negativity. An IxFP, though, can be very cruel and not care about those around them since they're introverted and concerned only about their own desires.


While that is pretty much true, if you fuck with us, we xSFPs can still be merciless.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

For me, the most compassionate of the thinkers, would be the Fi users. So, I would say intj/istj are pretty compassionate, even though they express it through their Te.

The most ruthless feeler, in my experiences, has been the enfj.


----------



## TitaniaRose (Oct 27, 2011)

My mom is an ISTJ(I believe) and she is not soft towards or over indulgent(or really at all indulgent) of people's feelings but she is quite understanding of people - but she expresses this in a very matter of fact way most of the time. It seems cold, but it's really understanding. I mean this can go both ways, as an FP, I personally feel my mom tends to be a lot less lenient with people than I can be. I take personal considerations into account where as she tends be more 'wrong is wrong is wrong' whereas I tend to only be like that in cases that make Fi go crazy and want to go into confrontation mode. 

As an FP, I think I can pretty ruthless, not because I'm innately selfish(Fi and Fe are both my highest used functions and that makes complete sense me as I strongly identify with both). But I can be pretty ruthless when it comes to defending my values/feelings and others/injustice toward others.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Most compassionate thinker - INTJ
Most ruthless feeler - ESFJ


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

You haven't seen ruthless until you've severely insulted a Fi-dom. I think it's worse with INFPs, they seem easier to offend somehow (though I guess I would be biased).


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

I find ENTPs to be the most compassionate thinkers even though I'm probably biased lol Still, all the ones I know have been really nice and considerate. However, some of the nicest people I know are INTPs.
I'm going to say INTP.

most ruthless feeler:
from experience...ESFJ


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Kitzara said:


> You haven't seen ruthless until you've severely insulted a Fi-dom. I think it's worse with INFPs, they seem easier to offend somehow (though I guess I would be biased).


I've heard of something called the INFJ doorslam, and they've go it right. I should clarify for myself, it doesn't mean actually physical, well not all the time. That's for the severe infractions. The doorslam is the preferred method. And it's never for nothing. If I just stop talking to you or I'm acting like you don't exist any more, then you've either done something or we just think you did with enough evidence of course, and are too pissed to want to talk about it. It really is better to just cut someone off like you would a leech and be done with it quietly rather than put up with stupid drama and lies. It sounds harsh but really, it's for the best for everyone.

I don't know about most compassionate thinkers but from what I can tell irl, IxTJs.


----------



## Goooseeey (Feb 28, 2012)

Although my personal bias may be shining through, I believe ENTPs are the most compassionate thinkers. Having a developed Fe causes ENTPs to consider how others feel and what is acceptable and normal in societal terms, and it allows us to pick up on social cues and feelings. Although sometimes Ti may choose to ignore that for argument's sake, or what-have-you, more often than not, ENTPs take into consideration the path of least resistance when dealing with others in order to keep everybody happy. A truly developed INTP may be like this, but as Fe is their inferior function, as well as regarding my personal experience, they don't tend to be outwardly considerate, and not as often as their extroverted brethren.

xNTJ, to me, seems to be superficially considerate in the sense that they take into consideration what others feel in order to achieve their own ends rather than fulfill the emotional needs of others. Failing that, they don't necessarily show compassion so much as aloofness to the situation. Astute xNTJs may remedy this problem, but this is how it is with several INTJs I know and the one ENTJ.

As for most ruthless thinker..INFP.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

KuRoMi said:


> While that is pretty much true, if you fuck with us, we xSFPs can still be merciless.


I endorse this statement.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

People are going to have opinions of this based upon their life experience. While I agree with @KuRoMi that xSFPs can be merciless when fucked with, I don't think we're necessarily the most ruthless feeler.

I think an ESFJ could be ruthlessly manipulative if they believed it was for their family or some such issue. I believe a particularly troubled ISFJ could be "going through the motions" of "being a good person" without feeling it inside, and therefore become ruthless in the name of a moral code they felt personally detached from. 

I mean Hitler was an INFJ and he was pretty ruthless against Jews and homosexuals, but he sure loved Germany!

Point being, it depends on the individual.

There are nasty INTJs, and very compassionate ones with mature Fi. There are very loyal, dutiful, deeply (but privately) loving ISTJs and others who seem like they are by-the-book, nitpicky jerks. 

So yeah...you guys stop this shit now. Be good.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

As an INFP, I can be PRETTY ruthless since I have very high/probably unhealthy Fi.

But in general,IxFPs can be pretty ruthless, if they have high dom-Fi.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Of the thinkers, I would say NTPs. They have both Si-Ne and Fe-Ti. That puts them with the SFJs. Fi types aren't really compassionate, to be blunt against my own type. INTPs seem to dislike conflict and emotions, and avoid those. My personal impression of them is as a soft type--like the ISFJ. And the two INTPs I know well are very compassionate, and for years, I would never have thought the the guy INTP I knew was an INTP. I would have said a feeler, but my daughter has become good friends with the family, and she's convinced he's an INTP, and shared all kinds of details about him that have convinced me that he shares my wife's type, and my wife is the other INTP. She is very compassionate, and caring of both her kids, and others' feelings. She also comes up with novel or compassionate ways of helping people. She keeps special stocks of food in the house for homeless people who come asking for food. These foods store well, don't need cooking or special ways of dealing with or handling, but are full of proteins and healthy. She also keeps ourselves in bread and fruit to give them. In the winter, we probably have someone almost once a week. I would have never thought of this sort of thing, but she did. I don't see any INTJ or ENTJ I've known who would think of these things. The ones I've known would probably just tell such folks to get a job--or maybe offer work to them, or something less overtly compassionate. Me? I'd give them money were it not for her. I know the sample size is small, but my experience with NTJs and STJs is more extensive, and "compassionate" is not how I'd describe them. They are caring, and can be kind, but my impression of compassionate doesn't fit them, but it does fit the INTPs I know, and if you look on the INTP page on celebritytypes, there are some folks there who one would have a hard time calling ruthless or harsh. 

I dunno... maybe I'm biased, due to my wife. ;-)


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

I am ENFJ and I could be quite ruthless towards people I find evil.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Most compassionate thinker? ISTJ.
Most ruthless feeler? ENFx.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Most compassionate thinker(s): IxTJ
Most ruthless feeler(s): ENFJ

However, the most ruthless ENFJ still pales in comparison to the potential ruthlessness of the ESTJ. Although the ENTJ is probably the most ruthless type overall. I know how to handle the ENTJ though. I'd even go so far as to say I'd make a good Handler in a Handler-Asset relationship. :wink:

Also, a ruthless ENFJ is probably more wild with rage type of ruthless, while a ruthless ESTJ will be measured with how they respond.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

My ruthless feeler: INFJ
My compassionate thinker: INTJ


----------

